# Dial-up connection pop-up



## NickNorth11 (Sep 5, 2008)

When browsing the internet, my connection will be lost and a dial-up connection window pops up. It says:

"Connecting through WAN miniport (PPPOE)

Error 678: The remote computer did not respond."

I have broadband via Comcast, and "broadband connection" was automatically selected in the pop-up window. 

I have 2 computers on this network and only this computer does this. Both computers run xp-home and ie. This computer is hard-wired to the modem and the other computer is wireless.

Modem: Arris TM602G/CT


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this for the computer when it's connected to the Internet? If you have a wireless connection, do you also have a wireless broadband router?


----------



## NickNorth11 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, it's when it's connected to the internet. This computer is hardwired, but I do have a wireless connection for my laptop, which runs off of a wireless broadband router. (The laptop does not have this issue).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



Post this for the machine as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## NickNorth11 (Sep 5, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DELL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-B5-C6-BC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
68.87.77.130
68.87.72.130
68.87.75.194
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 15, 2008 9:09:44 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

It sounds like you might have a virus that's trying to dial out.
Have you good AV and other programmes ? Have you run full scans for viruses and trojans ?


----------



## NickNorth11 (Sep 5, 2008)

That may be the issue. My avg has been messing up lately and may have allowed me to pick up a virus. I'll spend more time trying to get that fixed today. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

